# Gehäuselüfter an m.2 fan Anschluss?



## The-Alien-C2 (14. Juli 2018)

*Gehäuselüfter an m.2 fan Anschluss?*

Hallo,

Ich habe 3 Gehäuselüfter.
Einen vorne der Luft rein bläst, einen hinten der Luft raus bläst und einen oben der Luft raus bläst.

Der vorne und der hinten sind jeweils an einem CHA Fan Anschluss am MB angeschlossen. Leider habe ich nur zwei Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter.

Mainboard ist ein Asus rog z370 f.
Ein y Kabel habe ich nicht vorliegen, kann ich den 3. Fan woanders anschließen?

Freie Steckplätze wären.:

CPU_OPT
AIO_PUMP
M.2_FAN

Der für die wakü Lüfter würde ja auf volle Bude laufen. Der CPU opt macht wenig Sinn. Also bleibt nur der m.2. Kann man diesen auf einen normalen Chassis Lüfter umstellen?

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an m.2 fan Anschluss?*

Bevor du hier lange fragst und nach Antworten wartest könntest du es einfach mal selbst testen.
Da die Anschlüsse max. 12v drauf haben kann da nicht viel passieren ausser das der Lüfter sich nicht regeln lässt.
Ansonsten mal ins Handbuch schauen worauf dieser die Temperatur regelt.

Kann es jetzt nicht 100% Sicherheit sagen, aber wenn sich dieser Anschluss auf die Temperatur von einem M.2 Laufwerk bezieht wird der Temperatursensor auf der M.2 sitzen, so das dann der Lüfter wahrscheinlich mit 100% läuft wenn keine M.2 verbaut ist. Ansonsten würde er sich immer nach dessen Temperatur richten.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre Y-Adapter auf 3x oder Adapter von Molex auf 5v bzw. 7v.
Solche Adapter müsstest du dir dann halt besorgen, zwischenzeitlich könntest du den Rechner auch mit nur 2 Lüfter betreiben oder den dritten ohne Regelung.

So ein Molex Adapter Kabel könntest du dir auch selber machen: Lufter auf 7V oder 5V drosseln - Geschwindigkeit der Lufter drosseln - PC-Erfahrung.de


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an m.2 fan Anschluss?*

Der M.2_Fan ist von der Belegung her identisch mit dem CPU_Fan-Anschluss 

Kannst du also problemlos nutzen


----------

